

GetGoing (YC12) Introduces Platform to Make Travel Easier & More Affordable - jcr
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/GetGoingcom-Introduces-Its-Pick-Two-Get-One-Platform-Make-Travel-Easier-More-1764849.htm

======
jcr
I'm certainly guilty of pimping a YC company by submitting this, but their
approach to validated segmentation is really interesting.

After so many mentions of airline reservation systems by pg (below), I'm
wondering if GetGoing is using LISP?

<http://paulgraham.com/gh.html> <http://www.paulgraham.com/icad.html>
<http://www.paulgraham.com/carl.html>

